# Asus Winflash?



## Preylord (11. Mai 2009)

Moinsen,

ich suche zum BIOS Updaten unter Win genanntes Tool (Asus Winflash).
Auf der Asus seite finde ich zwar eine Anleitung aber keinen DL 
Google erbrachte bisher nur das das Programm scheints
schwer zu finden ist...
Hat jemand einen Link?

Mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Mai 2009)

Natürlich gibts BIOS Update-Programme für *alle *aktuellen Boards auf der Asus-Seite.

Welches Board isses denn?


----------



## Preylord (12. Mai 2009)

*dooh*  ...hab inzwischen herausgefunden das
das Flashtool mittlerweile in das Asus-Update-Utility
integriert ist...da kann ich lange suchen...

THX&MFG


----------

